# National Capital Orchid Show



## Linus_Cello (Aug 31, 2012)

(For more detailed info, see: www.ncos.us/ncos/fallshow.htm)

65TH ANNUAL ORCHID SHOW
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 6TH THROUGH MONDAY, OCTOBER 8TH, 2012
U. S. NATIONAL ARBORETUM
24TH AND R STREETS, NE, WASHINGTON DC 

On Columbus Day weekend, The National Capital Orchid Society will present its 65th annual Orchid Show at the U.S. National Arboretum- "Orchid Jubilee: Celebrating 65 Years" FREE TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC! Plan to visit, bring friends, see thousands of unique orchid plants in bloom, partake in our educational lectures, meet our 'Orchid Doctor' to help answer questions, visit our Sales Tent with top-quality vendors for plant and supply sales, unique orchid-themed gifts, and MUCH MORE! Fall is one of the best blooming seasons for orchids in DC, so come prepared for a wonderful selection of orchids to see and buy! 

Show Schedule
(Saturday, October 6th through Monday, October 8th) 

Saturday 8:30-9 am Sales tent open for NCOS members only 
9 am - 5:00 pm Sales tent open to the public 
10 am - 5:00 pm Exhibit open to the public 
Sunday 10 am - 5 pm Exhibit and sales tent open to the public 
Monday 10 am - 3 pm Exhibit and sales tent open to the public 

Show Vendors

Plants and/or orchid supplies will be sold by Arbec Orchids, Fishing Creek Orchids, Floradise, J&L Orchids, NCOS Member Sales, Orchid Enterprise, The OrchidPhile, Orchid Enterprise, Parkside Orchid Nursery, Quarter Acre Orchids, Seagrove Orchids and Woodstream Orchids. Art products will be sold by IsoTotes and Sunisa's Clay Flowers. More detailed information about some of these vendors is available on the following websites: 

•Floradise Orchids / www.floradise.com
•Parkside Orchids / www.parksideorchids.com
•J&L Orchids / www.jlorchids.com
•Orchid Enterprise / www.orchidenterprise.com
•QuarterAcreOrchids / www.quarteracreorchids.com
•Seagrove Orchids / http://seagroveorchids.com
•Woodstream Orchids / www.woodstreamorchids.com


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 12, 2012)

More details on the show available at next week's meeting: 

Monday, September 17 – Speaker: Clark T. Riley, Ph.D. (Maryland)
Topic: 50 Years of Orchid Growing Mistakes (Including the Top Ten Orchid Growing Mistakes -- and how to fix 'em)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 24, 2012)

Bump- the show is less than 2 weeks away!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2012)

Ai Caramba!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 1, 2012)

Bump- this coming weekend!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2012)

That means Friday for me!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 4, 2012)

The fun starts tomorrow...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2012)

Tonight, when I start my way down by public transportation!


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 4, 2012)

Come on Eric, I am not going till Sunday. Some of us have to work. Then some of us have to water on Saturday. Don't take all the good plants. Its a good thing I have some vietnamense being held for me and I told them whatever you do don't sell them to Eric. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2012)

You're lucky I already have a few!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifes...8c2cae-0bce-11e2-a310-2363842b7057_story.html

Columbus Day Weekend Deals 

See thousands of orchid plants in bloom (October is peak season), get expert advice, listen to lectures and peruse a sales tent full of quality plants and supplies at the National Arboretum’s Annual Orchid Show and Sale from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. Sunday. Next Saturday, the arboretum will sell most of its popular koi from 9 a.m. to 2 p.m., with a preview starting at 8 a.m. The colorful fish, which range from $1 to $150, depending on size and quality, must be sold because their pool is being drained for renovations. All sales are final. 3501 New York Ave. NE. 202-245-2726. www.usna.usda.gov


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2012)

I went to the show (after a disasterous trip-Thank you Greyhound! ) and of course to continue the disaster my camera's batteries died. So until I get the photos taken by someone else are emailed to me these will have to do. 
What I really needed from the show





3The 3 plants I brought home, the besseae flavum got damaged in transport home but I'm hoping it has a bloom when my pearcei blooms


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow, that's a specimen angraecum !!!! Jean


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 7, 2012)

What is with that leucochilum cross with the green lip? Now thats a new avenue for breeding.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Oct 7, 2012)

Good show! Eric, good seeing you! Only three plants! Bravo!


----------



## Dido (Oct 7, 2012)

Great thanks for sharing the pic. 

Eric what are the other 2 plants you bought.....


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 7, 2012)

Good to meet you Eric. J&L will be in Montreal too- say hi to Margeritte for me!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

The angraecum distichum was a big basketball size plants with blooms all around that you cant see from the photo! It was the best I've ever seen, better even than those growing on tree trunks in situ! 

It was good to see you too Ty and good to meet another STF'r in person. The food/treats at the Society/show party were great. I will say 'Hi' to Marg and look forward to seeing Shiva, JP and maybe even Kyle in Montreal. 

I'm looking forward to DC next year and will not be relying on Greyhound bus for sure.

Christoph, I traded a plant for the besseae flavum and Phrag Cape May County x klotz w/ Woodstream. There is one more plant to come from that trade that I cant wait to get!!! The other is a Lepanthopsis astrophora, You can't have too many of this little gem!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 9, 2012)

NYEric said:


> The angraecum distichum *was a big basketball size plants with blooms all around *that you cant see from the photo! It was the best I've ever seen, better even than those growing on tree trunks in situ!
> 
> _It was good to see you too Ty and good to meet another STF'r in person. The food/treats at the Society/show party were great. I will say 'Hi' to Marg and look forward to seeing Shiva, JP and maybe even Kyle in Montreal. _
> 
> ...



I image this quite well, just looking at my poor plant with its 2 blooms in my gh  !!!

Please don't miss to take pics and show us the STF representatives !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2012)

Will do!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally was able to get some photos from a friend.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 15, 2012)

How about that Don Wimber? I saw it and it was huge. Never saw one that big.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2012)

Great Phrags!


----------



## Dido (Oct 17, 2012)

Great blooms thanks for sharing


----------



## mrsboo122 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Dc show*

Had a great time and met new people.There were plenty of vendors and the new owner's of Parkside Orchids were there , and they were great,no I know why Tom and John sold it to the right people.They are going to have Orchid Fest the last weekend in July 2013.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2012)

I actually introduced tha Smiths to one of their vendors J&L. I have a few more photos by one of the volunteers there, Mrs. Winzer, to post when I get a chance.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2012)

Finally!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2012)

Yellow Robert Palm?


----------

